# Getting from NYC to Jersey



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey there. I am planning a bike tour from Connecticut to Pennslyvania. I will be staying on Long Island and then NYC. My question is, what is the best way to get into Jersey from NYC by bike? I am not very familiar with the area, my only previous experiences traveling in/through NYC were by car. I know there are some bridges/tunnels, but I am not sure if they have ped/bike access. Should I take a train a short way out of the city to get past congestion and into the country side sooner? I am doing a lot of miles, so this isnt necessarily a bad thing. Thanks for your help.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

The George Washington bridge is the only way to get from NYC to Jersey by bike.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks.

anybody have any info about the train idea?

edit: it would help a bunch. trying to reduce the miles i have to do a bit.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

JohnnyChance said:


> thanks.
> 
> anybody have any info about the train idea?


The PATH train allows bikes but it only takes you to the other side of the Hudson River. It goes from midtown or downtown Manhattan into Jersey City or Hoboken. You can't take bikes on PATH trains during weekday rush hours. 

You could also consider NJ Transit trains from Penn Station in Manhattan if you wanted to be dropped off deeper into Jersey. 

Jersey Transit has rules posted here:

http://www.njtransit.com/rg/rg_servlet.srv?hdnPageAction=BikeProgramTo

Another viable option is taking the NY Waterway from the Manhattan side of the Hudson River to the Jersey side. It costs a buck last time I did it.

Good luck.


----------



## Ken Roberts (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnnyChance said:


> Should I take a train a short way out of the city to get past congestion and into the country side sooner?


Riding a train a "short way" into New Jersey does not get you "past" congestion. Through most of northeastern NJ there are both more congested and less congested roads. Usually you need local knowledge to find the less congested ones that you can connect to help you go in the direction you want, and the overall route ends up sounding kinda complicated. 

I like riding across the George Washington Bridge. In case it helps, here's links to some notes about some different routes I've tried for connecting from the GWB west and south into New Jersey: www.roberts-1.com/sk8hv/v/2/nj

Ken


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Ken Roberts said:


> Riding a train a "short way" into New Jersey does not get you "past" congestion. Through most of northeastern NJ there are both more congested and less congested roads. Usually you need local knowledge to find the less congested ones that you can connect to help you go in the direction you want, and the overall route ends up sounding kinda complicated.
> 
> I like riding across the George Washington Bridge. In case it helps, here's links to some notes about some different routes I've tried for connecting from the GWB west and south into New Jersey: www.roberts-1.com/sk8hv/v/2/nj
> 
> Ken


well, i need to go 130 miles to my next stop, so a "short way" could be 30 or 40 miles. just quickly looking at the train locations, if i went out to trenton or hackettstown, my 130 day turns into a 50 mile day, which is fine by me.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

> Tiedowns are recommended and bicycles should be secured in the manner depicted on the diagram at that location.


what kind of tie downs do you guys use?


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Bungees are definitely the best for tie downs.

As for the trains, I'm pretty sure that neither NJ Transit nor the PATH will allow you to ride during what they define as rush hour so plan ahead.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Dumbod said:


> Bungees are definitely the best for tie downs.
> 
> As for the trains, I'm pretty sure that neither NJ Transit nor the PATH will allow you to ride during what they define as rush hour so plan ahead.



yeah, i found trains during off peak hours (in between morning rush and afternoon rush).

also, i am going from the city to jersey, so even if i leave during the a.m. rush hour, those trains still allow bikes because the arent as full as the inbound trains.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I would take NJ Transit from Manhattan and take it to New Brunswick, Princeton Junction, or Hamilton Twp., all in NJ. Any of these you will bypass all of the congestion and have a pleasant ride.

From New Brunswick, you head down RT 27 South to RT 518 and that takes you to PA but it depends upon where you are going in PA. From there you can go anywhere in PA and head south. Very pleasant ride.

If you really want to be in very nice areas 100% of the time, get off at Princeton Junction and head west down Alexander Rd.

If you are serious about doing this, I can give you the exact roads but you have to tell me where you are going in PA especially in relation to Philadelphia. If it's south of Philly, you be better of getting off at Pct Jct and head south in NJ on some really nice flat roads. I live about 10 miles from Pct Jct train station and I'll ride with you for a little way if it fits my schedule. From Princeton Junction, you get to see lots of really nice areas of New Jersey.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

lawrence said:


> I would take NJ Transit from Manhattan and take it to New Brunswick, Princeton Junction, or Hamilton Twp., all in NJ. Any of these you will bypass all of the congestion and have a pleasant ride.
> 
> From New Brunswick, you head down RT 27 South to RT 518 and that takes you to PA but it depends upon where you are going in PA. From there you can go anywhere in PA and head south. Very pleasant ride.
> 
> ...


I actually have family in Princeton, they own a lot of the nurseries (tree, not baby) in the area.

my next stop would be to allentown, about 65 miles away from Princeton. im staying quite north of philly.

there are also tons of trains going from penn to princeton, so if i miss one its not long till the next one. other lines, if i missed my train, i would have to wait 6 hours or more for the next one.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Is your family Flemmer? They are the owners of Princeton Nurseries. I know many of the nursery owners in the area.

I'm planning to go to the Allentown PA area very early morning on Saturday to the Trexlertown bike flea market. Don't know if you need a ride or not. I'm not sure if I'm going by myself or with someone.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

lawrence said:


> Is your family Flemmer? They are the owners of Princeton Nurseries. I know many of the nursery owners in the area.
> 
> I'm planning to go to the Allentown PA area very early morning on Saturday to the Trexlertown bike flea market. Don't know if you need a ride or not. I'm not sure if I'm going by myself or with someone.



Yes, the Flemmers. 

I don't know what saturday you are talking about, but my schedule has me leaving NYC for allentown on a tuesday.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

One more question. The Queensboro Bridge does have a bicycle/pedestrian lane, correct? Wikipedia mentions it, but I didn't find much more information about it otherwise.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

All of the East River bridges have pedestrian/bikeways although the Triboro is a little tricky because of construction. You get to the 59th Street bridge (if you're going to ride in NYC, you've got to speak the language. Nobody calls it the Queensboro bridge.) from the north side of the bridge


----------

